# Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"



## domainmike (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich höre und lese immer wieder, dass Karpfen angeblich modderig schmecken und je grösser sie sind, umso schlechter schmecken sie.

Dieses Jahr habe ich schon 6 Karpfen zwischen 12 und 19 Pfund filetiert und gebraten und konnte absolut keinen unangenehmen Geschmack feststellen. Auch die letzten Jahre konnte ich noch niemals einen schlechten Geschmack feststellen. Ganz im Gegenteil! Er ist für mich der mit Abstand beste Fisch, den ich jemals gegessen habe. Sogar Zander und Aal würde ich dafür sofort stehen lassen. Einen Geschmacksunterschied zwischen den einzelnen Größen konnte ich auch nicht feststellen. Jedes Filet schmeckte saftig-fest und hatte keinerlei unangenehmen Moddergeschmack geschweige denn unangenehmen Fischgeruch.

Auch Freunden und Verwandten habe ich schon gebratenes Karpfenfilet gegeben und bis jetzt nur extrem positive Meinungen zu diesem Fisch gehört. Sogar keine ausgesprochenen Fischliebhaber lobten den besonders guten und saftigen Geschmack des Karpfens und ich darf sie jetzt regelmäßig damit beliefern :q.

Ich habe auch mal im Netz recherchiert und festgestellt, dass die Preise für Karpfenfilets zwischen 14,80 Euro/Kilo für Zuchtkarpfen und 28 Euro/Kilo für Biokarpfen liegen. Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Preis kein Wunder bei dem Geschmack.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus ? Was ist eure Meinung zu Karpfenfilets ?

Aber bitte nur posten, wenn ihr sie auch wirklich schon probiert habt und nicht nur vom "hörensagen" oder aufgrund falscher Tierliebe etwas gegen das Karpfentöten habt. Die Meinung von Karpfenessern würde mich aber schon interessieren.

Gruss
Meermike


----------



## tamandua (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*

Ich habe schon Karpfen gegessen, die schmeckten wirklich moderig, genauso habe ich aber auch schon Karpfen gegessen, die sehr gut schmeckten. Es liegt wohl tatsächlich daran, in welchem Gewässer der Karpfen gelebt hat, was er gefressen hat und wie lange er nach dem Fang ''ausgewaschen'' wurde, indem er entweder noch lebend für einige Tage in einem Becken gehalten oder der tote Fische eine Weile in klares Wasser gelegt wird. Karpfen aus sauberen Gewässer ohne dicke Schlammschicht am Boden haben mir bislang immer auf Anhieb gut geschmeckt. Ob es wirklich ausschließlich am Gewässergrund liegt, kann ich aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*

Ich habe schon mehrere Karpfen bis 10 Pfd. probiert. Jedoch muss ich sagen, das die Karpfen, je näher sie der 10 Pfd. Grenze kommen, modrig schmecken. 

Ich habe sie bisher zwar noch nicht filletiert und gebraten, sondern wenn dann als ganzes im Ofen gemacht. Auf diese Art und Weise zubereitet schmeckt mir der Karpfen eigentlich nicht so richtig. Da ziehe ich dann doch eher andere Fische vor.

Wenn man den Karpfen jedoch auseinander schneidet und in kleinen Stücken langsam räuchert, scheint der modder-Geschmack zu verfliegen. Das Fleisch kommt dann einem guten Schinken nahe. Momentan liegt noch ein fast 10 Pfd. Karpfen auf Eis und wartet auf seine Räuchersession. Die halbe Familie freut sich schon darauf und fragt andauernd nach wann es denn endlich wieder geräucherten Karpfen gibt.


----------



## domainmike (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*

Als ganzes habe ich Karpfen noch nie probiert. Vielleicht ist es ja so, dass die Haut etwas mit dem Modergeschmack zu tun hat. Versucht es doch einfach mal mit dem reinen Karpfenfilet - natürlich ohne Haut.

Ich lege das Filet auch einfach unpaniert in die Pfanne und lasse es goldbraun braten. Anschließend Gewürze und Salz drauf und fertig. Schmeckt dann ähnlich wie saftiges Hähnchen- oder Wallerfleisch.



> Wenn man den Karpfen jedoch auseinander schneidet und in kleinen Stücken langsam räuchert, scheint der modder-Geschmack zu verfliegen. Das Fleisch kommt dann einem guten Schinken nahe. Momentan liegt noch ein fast 10 Pfd. Karpfen auf Eis und wartet auf seine Räuchersession. Die halbe Familie freut sich schon darauf und fragt andauernd nach wann es denn endlich wieder geräucherten Karpfen gibt.



Das kann ich gut verstehen. Geräucherter Karpfen ist wirklich eine Delikatesse. Ich habe den Geschmack immer als Mischung aus Lachs und Kochschinken bezeichnet. Lass Deine Familie mal lieber nicht so lange zappeln, sonst verstecken sie irgendwann mal so lange deine Angeln, bis Du geräuchert hast :q


----------



## oknel (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*

Der Geschmack des Fisches selbst ist auch unter Gourmets umstritten. Manche nennen ihn strohig oder schlicht fade. Andere schätzen dagegen sein "nussiges" Aroma. Geschmack und Konsistenz des Karpfen hängen aber stark von den Haltungsbedingungen und der verwendeten Zufütterung ab (Getreide, Mais, Soja, Pelletfutter).

Berüchtigt ist eine verbreitete Geschmacksbeeinträchtigung, das "Mooseln". Sie entsteht, wenn die Fische im Teich eine bestimmte Alge aufnehmen. Es handelt sich um die Teichschwingalge Oscillatoria limnetica oder deren Gattungsverwandte, die bei Überdüngung der Teiche mit Phosphor flächig am Grund wächst, wo die Karpfen typischerweise ihre Nahrung suchen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karpfen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*

Man muß dabei wirklich unterscheiden wo der Fisch herkommt:
Karpfen aus Fließgewässern sind klasse, bei Karpfen aus stehenden Gewässern/Zucht kommmt es zu einen aufs Wasser an, zum anderen auch auf die Fütterung (ist wie beim Fleisch: Wenn man die Viecher mit allen (un)möglichen Hilfsmitteln mögliichst schnell schlachtreif haben will, gibts eben viel Wassereinlagerung im Gewebe, und Wasser schmeckt nun mal nicht nach besonders viel (jedenfalls nicht nach Karpfen)))

Auf die Algen bezüglich "mooseln" wurde ja schon hingewiesen.

Dazu kommt es auch noch auf die Karpfenart an:
Fette, hochrückige Zuchtkarpfen aus stehenden Gewässern haben im direkten Vergleich z. B. zu schlanken Schuppenkarpfen deutlich "weicheres" Fleisch und meist auch einen höheren Fettanteil.

Ein hochrückiger Karpfen aus einem Fließgewässer ist dabei aber immer noch besser als der gleiche Fisch aus einem stehenden.

Im Fließwasser müßen die Karpfen sich zwnagsläufig mehr bewegen, was meist dazu führt daß zum einen das Verhältnis Muskelfleisch zu Fett zu Gunsten der Muskeln verschoben wird, zudem sind "trainierte" Muskeln natürlich nicht so "schlabbrig" wie untrainierte.

Daß vielen Leuten größere Karpfen nicht schmecken liegt meines Erachtens oft daran, daß das eingelagerte Fett (dunkle Stellen im Filet, Fettrand am Bauchlappen etc.) nicht entfernt wird und dieser "Fettgeschmack" ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache.

Entfernt man dieses Fett sorgfältig hatte ich auch bei Gästen noch nie Probleme wegen des Geschmacks auch bei großen (ü. 10 Kilo) Karpfen.

Sowohl das Kalt- wie auch das warmräuchern stellt aber zumindest für "empfindliche" Leute eine sehr gute Alternative zur Verwertung sowohl größerer wie auch von Karpfen aus Teichen dar.

Bei Karpfen aus Zuchten sollte man den Züchter ruhig nerven und zum einen z. B. nach den Wasserverhältnissen fragen (Zufluß, Sauerstoff, Temperatur etc.) sowie vor allem nach der Art der Fütterung (was für Futter, wie viel Futter (am besten ist natürlich eine nur leichte Zufütterung in einem möglichst großen Gewässer mit viel natürlicher Nahrung). Da gibt es je nach Zucht/Züchter sehr große Unterschiede, die letztlich auch deutlich schmeckbar sind.


----------



## Veit (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*

Mir schmecken Karpfen mir mit den herkömmlichen Zubereitungsmethoden aus der Küche nicht!!! Nicht unbedingt weil die, welche ich bisher probiert habe schlammig geschmeckt haben (war nämlich nicht der fall) sondern wegen dem weichen, schwammigen Fleisch und den vielen Gräten. 
Höchsten geräuchert sind sie voll, da nehme ich mir gerne mal 2, 3 Stück (so mittlere Größe um 60) übers Jahr mit.


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*

Karpfen ohne Modergeschmack #h

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen


----------



## Naglfar (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*

servus,

geiles thema! ich war eigentlich kein karpfen fan. ich hatte bis vor kurzem nur einmal einen genießbaren karpfen gegessen. dieser war aus der donau. mir wurde aber gesagt, dass die karpfen bei uns im wasser nicht moseln. konnte ich nicht glauben, da es sich eigentlich nur um einen relativ kleinen tümpel handelt mit einem sehr kleinen zulauf. 
naja, die leute hatten recht. mein erster karpfen hatte 13pfund und mir wurde immer gesagt, je größer umso modriger. nix da. kein bisschen, überhaupt kein mosel-geschmack. nicht mal mit fantasie. alle, aber alle, die meine karpfen probiert haben, sind begeistert und verwundert. mein dad und mein bester kumpel können es kaum erwarten den nächsten karpfen zu bekommen.

ich persönlich fand ihn etwas zu saftig. obwohl er durch war, kam er relativ roh rüber. geschmacklich find ich die karpfen erstaunlich gut.
mein dad meinte nur, vergiss die forellen, hechte & co. die karpfen sind der absolute hammer.

bis jetzt sind alle meine bekannten, die diese karpfen probiert haben scharf auf neue mitbringsel. der kleinste hatte 6pfund.

was ist denn eigentlich in sachen fett? ich hab nix vom fett mitbekommen und sonst hat auch keiner was zum fett gesagt. mein bester freund ist ein feinschmecker und der ist am meisten irritiert und hat auch kein überfett feststellen können.

demnächst werden wir räuchern. keiner von uns hat jemals geräucherten karpfen gegessen. hat jemand tips?


würde mich auch über gute und einfache karpfen rezepte freuen. bei uns hat keiner sonderlich erfahrung mit karpfen, da karpfen offiziell nicht besonders schmecken.....


gruß,
naglfar


----------



## SchwalmAngler (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem letzten Räuchern:

Die Karpfenstücke vor dem Räuchern







und danach:


----------



## Seebaer (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem letzten Räuchern:
> 
> Die Karpfenstücke vor dem Räuchern
> 
> ...


 
Hallo SchwalmAngler

schauen echt lecker aus Deine Karpfenstücke.
habe bisher meine Karpfen immer halbiert und geräuchert - das mit den Kotlettstücken ist eine gute Idee #6


----------



## SchwalmAngler (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*

Am besten kommt es, wenn man die Stücke auch so einlegt, dann zieht die Lake am besten in das Fleisch ein. Problem ist nur immer das Aufhängen im Räucherofen. Meistens mache ich es so, das ich nur die kleinen Stücke aufhänge und die größeren auf einen Rost hänge.

Werde es demnächst aber mal mit Aufspießen probieren. Habe das gestern in einer Räucherei in Bremerhafen gesehen. Die machen das auch so, halt nur mit mit Heilbutt. Der wird in Stücke geschnitten und diese dann auf eine lange Stange aufgespießt.

Aber der Karpfen war auch so ruck zuck verputzt. Kaum hatte ich die Stücke aus dem Ofen genommen, stand schon die ganze Familie hinter mir. Konnte kaum so schnell gucken wie der Karpfen gegessen war. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mythos "Karpfen schmecken nicht"*

Sieht auch lecker aus!!


----------

